# Start of a 31 day personal challenge



## ronlane

I spent all weekend thinking about challenging myself for the month of October and producing one quality and creative photo per day. Something to get me out of the rut that I feel I have been in lately.

So I got out this evening and got to work on it. Here is my first days photo.





c&c is welcomed.


----------



## CaptainNapalm

Cool.  Nice shot.
Good luck with the challenge.


----------



## squirrels

I'm excited about your project, Capt Ron. Good first day!!


----------



## ronlane

CaptainNapalm said:


> Cool. Nice shot.
> Good luck with the challenge.



Thank you.



squirrels said:


> I'm excited about your project, Capt Ron. Good first day!!



Thank you squirrels.


----------



## Eclectix

This is an excellent idea. I did a similar challenge as a painter, challenging myself to complete at least one new painting every day for a full year, and in that time my skills improved tremendously. I really learned to see the world as an artist. Not all of the pieces I ended up making were portfolio quality, in fact most of them weren't, but all of them were a learning experience in some way and all of them sold and helped put food on the table. A good number of them are still directly generating revenue for me through licensing, and this challenge took place six years ago now. There will be a lot of days when you won't want to do it. There will be other days when it seems that everything you try doesn't work. It will help if you remind yourself that the reason for this goal is to gain experience more than to gain a month's worth of product.


----------



## ronlane

Thank you Eclectix. I will remember your advice as I go through this challenge.


----------



## kathyt

Very nice shot ron. I would also encourage shooting on a ladder. It is kinda fun too.


----------



## ronlane

kathythorson said:


> Very nice shot ron. I would also encourage shooting on a ladder. It is kinda fun too.



Thanks Kathy, I will get the ladder out this month.


----------



## Derrel

Congratulations of the 31-day October photo challenge you've set for yourself, Ron!!! Here's an epic high-five for you!!!


----------



## ronlane

Derrel said:


> Congratulations of the 31-day October photo challenge you've set for yourself, Ron!!! Here's an epic high-five for you!!!
> 
> View attachment 56924



Who took this picture of us? I don't remember signing that model release. Or was that after the moonshine induced memory loss?

Thanks Derrel


----------



## Derrel

Hah-hahhh! My mad Photoshop compositing skillz fooled you, didn't they Ron! You thought this was a real photo...but it's actually TWO separate photographs, composited into ONE; in the first photo, I was signaling a Cancun-area beach waiter to come over to take my drink order while I was standing on one foot during a Mexican stand-off; in the second photograph, you were laying flat on your back after having downed 31 Moon Pies at the family BBQ!!! I imported both to PS, selected a stock background (one that I illegally stole off of some dude's Flickr site), then spent about 25 minutes compositing the two images and cleaning up the edges, cloning out the Moon Pie stains all over your shirt and pants, etc.etc.

Ahhhh, the magic of Photoshop!


----------



## ronlane

Derrel said:


> Hah-hahhh! My mad Photoshop compositing skillz fooled you, didn't they Ron! You thought this was a real photo...but it's actually TWO separate photographs, composited into ONE; in the first photo, I was signaling a Cancun-area beach waiter to come over to take my drink order while I was standing on one foot during a Mexican stand-off; in the second photograph, you were laying flat on your back after having downed 31 Moon Pies at the family BBQ!!! I imported both to PS, selected a stock background (one that I illegally stole off of some dude's Flickr site), then spent about 25 minutes compositing the two images and cleaning up the edges, cloning out the Moon Pie stains all over your shirt and pants, etc.etc.
> 
> Ahhhh, the magic of Photoshop!



Wow, that is so awesome. I've got to learn more about this magic you call Photoshop.


----------



## Hof8231

Cool shot. I miss skating. My joints and bones don't though lol


----------



## sashbar

Great idea, quite a challenge and a good start. Keep rolling!


----------



## ronlane

Going to have to work for today's shot for sure. All morning it has been overcast and a little grey. I was thinking that I could find something on my way home from work. But as of right now, the sun is out and only a few white puffy clouds are out (read harsh lighting). Guess I'll REALLY have to get creative.


----------



## paigew

This is awesome Ron!! I am on day 48 of my 365 and totally stressing over today's shot lol. I love your first photo! Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Very cool! Nice first shot, very much looking forward to 30 more days!


----------



## minicoop1985

Very nice. 31 days of seeing a new photo like that is more than fine with me.


----------



## DarkShadow

Off to a good start ron and I am looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## ronlane

As I stated, Day 2 was tough. I think this one may be a fail. But I got the theme Old school vs New school when I set my iPhone on top of my journal with my fountain pen on it.


----------



## minicoop1985

You may not think much of that, but it's miles beyond what I can do. I like it actually, mainly because of the juxtaposition of the REAL old school (fountain pen) vs what looks like an iPhone 5 or 5s/c, one of the newest of the new school.


----------



## ronlane

minicoop1985 said:


> You may not think much of that, but it's miles beyond what I can do. I like it actually, mainly because of the juxtaposition of the REAL old school (fountain pen) vs what looks like an iPhone 5 or 5s/c, one of the newest of the new school.



Thank you for your comments. It is just an iPhone 4s but I get what you are saying.


----------



## ronlane

For today's challenge, I thought I would try to get a good photo of the sticker on my Jeep. To do this, I used my OCF and a reflector. It will probably be uninteresting to most but I think that I accomplished the goal of lighting it well. I set the speedlight through an umbrella at a 45 degree camera left and 45 degree above. I see a little bit of a hot spot on middle e's.


----------



## cynicaster

Cool project.

For that last one, you'd probably get the best result by lighting the logo with diffused sunlight.  Maybe put your camera on a tripod, set lens to sweet spot, set 10 second timer, and hold the diffusion panel of your reflector between the sun and the logo.  Unless you actually want shadows or texture, the OCF is making this photo a lot more challenging than it needs to be.


----------



## ronlane

cynicaster said:


> Cool project.
> 
> For that last one, you'd probably get the best result by lighting the logo with diffused sunlight. Maybe put your camera on a tripod, set lens to sweet spot, set 10 second timer, and hold the diffusion panel of your reflector between the sun and the logo. Unless you actually want shadows or texture, the OCF is making this photo a lot more challenging than it needs to be.



Thanks Cynicaster. I shot this in the garage with no other lights on with the OCF through and umbrella, camera on a tripod and I was holding a reflector on the opposite side of the flash and remote fired the camera. I will set it back up and try to use the diffuser on the reflector as well to see if I can soften it more.


----------



## sashbar

Yes, nice idea, but you could make it look more fun if you work on it: open the pen so we could see the blade, the nib, put some light on it so it would be a focal point. Open a "notebook" app on your phone as if you are going to write something down, but you are at a loss, because the pen looks incompatible with the notebook... juxtapore the sharp end of the blade with the screen as if you could try to scratch the screen in an attempt to write something...  as if you are an alien trying to put two things together.. something along these lines would be fun. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ronlane

Day 4 ended up being long exposures. I forgot how much fun it is doing L.E.'s. I went out because there are some storms moving in and I thought that the soccer fields would make a cool foreground. Here's my favorite of the group.




Here is my second favorite from the evening. It is underexposed, I wished that I would have bumped up the ISO to 400.




Which is your favorite?


----------



## squirrels

If wanting your soccer night shot to have one of you little ones in soccer gear composited in a la Joel Grimes is wrong, I don't want to be right! :mrgreen:

I really like them both!

ETA: Day 5 over the top "edgy lighting"??


----------



## ronlane

squirrels said:


> If wanting your soccer night shot to have one of you little ones in soccer gear composited in a la Joel Grimes is wrong, I don't want to be right! :mrgreen:
> 
> I really like them both!
> 
> ETA: Day 5 over the top "edgy lighting"??



Thanks squirrels. I'm not sure what day 5 will bring. I signed up for the worldwide photowalk this afternoon so, I should be able to get something different from that. Also, it looks like we are going to be overcast today, which will be great for photography.


----------



## squirrels

ronlane said:


> squirrels said:
> 
> 
> 
> If wanting your soccer night shot to have one of you little ones in soccer gear composited in a la Joel Grimes is wrong, I don't want to be right! :mrgreen:
> 
> I really like them both!
> 
> ETA: Day 5 over the top "edgy lighting"??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks squirrels. I'm not sure what day 5 will bring. I signed up for the worldwide photowalk this afternoon so, I should be able to get something different from that. Also, it looks like we are going to be overcast today, which will be great for photography.
Click to expand...



Sweet! I can't wait to see what you come up with today.


----------



## ronlane

Day 5 was a good day. I attended my first photowalk with about 12-15 other local photog's, as part of the worldwide photo walk 2013 by Scott Kelby. Met some great people and had fun. Here is one of from today, there are others that I am still looking at as possibly submission for the contest.


I woke up this morning and decided that it really needed to be in b&w.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Very nice Ron!  Love the clean lines


----------



## ronlane

PixelRabbit said:


> Very nice Ron!  Love the clean lines



Thank you PR.


----------



## Low_Sky

I agree with you, I think it looks better in B&W.  I like it.


----------



## ronlane

Low_Sky said:


> I agree with you, I think it looks better in B&W.  I like it.



Thank you.


----------



## SCraig

I did something similar last year.  I participated in a photo-a-week challenge for a year on another forum.  It is more difficult than it sounds, but a worthwhile exercise.  It forces us to look around for things simply to meet the timeline and makes us open our eyes to the things that are all around us.  Good luck with it, I think you'll find it challenging and fun.


----------



## ronlane

SCraig said:


> I did something similar last year.  I participated in a photo-a-week challenge for a year on another forum.  It is more difficult than it sounds, but a worthwhile exercise.  It forces us to look around for things simply to meet the timeline and makes us open our eyes to the things that are all around us.  Good luck with it, I think you'll find it challenging and fun.



Thanks SCraig. I got to the second day and really saw how hard a photo a day was going to be. Yesterday's photo walk was something that I think helped me, but we shall see what I can get today.


----------



## cgipson1

Nice, Ron!

I see something in that church shot that I find interesting... 

check out the symmetry:



I did a vertical straighten based on the crosses...  and I love that shadow!  lol!

Whach'a think?


----------



## SCraig

ronlane said:


> Thanks SCraig. I got to the second day and really saw how hard a photo a day was going to be. Yesterday's photo walk was something that I think helped me, but we shall see what I can get today.


It's difficult, a lot more than it sounds at first.  It gets more difficult to find something different the farther into it one gets to, but it really does make us open our eyes more.  Stick with it, once completed it is something you'll be proud of.


----------



## ronlane

cgipson1 said:


> Nice, Ron!
> 
> I see something in that church shot that I find interesting...
> 
> check out the symmetry:
> 
> View attachment 57258
> 
> I did a vertical straighten based on the crosses...  and I love that shadow!  lol!
> 
> Whach'a think?



I like it Charlie. I spend some time trying to get them straightened but it still didn't look just right. I really like the shadow that was in there to give it a third, I have that tighter shot but was looking at it being my entry to the contest.


----------



## ronlane

I uploaded more pictures from my photowalk on flickr page if you would like to see more.


----------



## ronlane

Day 6 was difficult after spending a couple of hours walking and editing photos on day 5. I tried some multiple exposures today but just wasn't happy with any of them. This one was the only one that I really liked for the moon and the colors of sunset.


----------



## DarkShadow

So far your on a roll. I really like the church


----------



## ronlane

DarkShadow said:


> So far your on a roll. I really like the church



Thanks DarkShadow. I can already tell that the roll is more of a roller-coaster. BIG TIME.


----------



## ronlane

Today I remembered to go back and look at the spot where I saw some mushrooms on Friday evening but didn't get a good picture. There was this one 'shroom that was coming up today. Yes, I did take this after dark and used a long exposure and f/1.8. The light came from my iPhone flashlight blinked on and then off. It is something different and challenging to see if I could do it.


----------



## timor

ronlane said:


> I spent all weekend thinking about challenging myself for the month of October and producing one quality and creative photo per day.


Man, that's a task. Gonna take you 3-4 hours a day. Good luck and we are watching.
First picture is prima, like it a lot. Maybe only the background is a bit too busy. some really shiny spot came right into center of the shot. I know that problem, absorbed with the subject I also don't pay enough attention to the surroundings.
P.S. O mamma mia, I didn't realized it's already 4 pages. My comments are about the first picture you posted.


----------



## minicoop1985

ronlane said:


> Day 6 was difficult after spending a couple of hours walking and editing photos on day 5. I tried some multiple exposures today but just wasn't happy with any of them. This one was the only one that I really liked for the moon and the colors of sunset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonlight-sunset by Ron_Lane, on Flickr



That is awesome. The lights and poles don't even ruin it for me. Fantastic.


----------



## ronlane

timor said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent all weekend thinking about challenging myself for the month of October and producing one quality and creative photo per day.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that's a task. Gonna take you 3-4 hours a day. Good luck and we are watching.
> First picture is prima, like it a lot. Maybe only the background is a bit too busy. some really shiny spot came right into center of the shot. I know that problem, absorbed with the subject I also don't pay enough attention to the surroundings.
> P.S. O mamma mia, I didn't realized it's already 4 pages. My comments are about the first picture you posted.
Click to expand...


Thank you.



minicoop1985 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 6 was difficult after spending a couple of hours walking and editing photos on day 5. I tried some multiple exposures today but just wasn't happy with any of them. This one was the only one that I really liked for the moon and the colors of sunset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonlight-sunset by Ron_Lane, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome. The lights and poles don't even ruin it for me. Fantastic.
Click to expand...


Thank you. I know, I struggled with the poles and lights in that for a little bit myself but thought that it just gave it a little context instead of only showing the sky.


----------



## sashbar

yep, another good day


----------



## astroNikon

Absolutely love the church picture, especially the cross shadow
and you'll always get me to give a thumbs up on any moon / star / planet picture :thumbup:


----------



## ronlane

sashbar said:


> yep, another good day



Thank you.



astroNikon said:


> Absolutely love the church picture, especially the cross shadow
> and you'll always get me to give a thumbs up on any moon / star / planet picture :thumbup:



Thank you. I have to admit that I needed help finding that. My wife pointed it out to me. Sometimes it pays off to have an extra pair of eyes looking out for the interesting.


----------



## ronlane

Couldn't decide between these two tonight, so I decided that if I can struggle to get one on a given night then I can post two on a good night.

1) I've tried before to take a good photo of these silo's but couldn't get the correct angle. Not 100% happy with the sky on it but this is a lot closer than my other attempt. I will be back to try it again.




2) Then as I am walking back to the Jeep to go home, I look up at the sky and saw this.


----------



## ronlane

I have to admit that I almost didn't make it tonight. As the days get shorter and other things get in the way, I almost didn't get something to shoot today. The one positive side is that I am getting better at OCF and long exposure stuff.


----------



## Stevepwns

Derrel said:


> Hah-hahhh! My mad Photoshop compositing skillz fooled you, didn't they Ron! You thought this was a real photo...but it's actually TWO separate photographs, composited into ONE; in the first photo, I was signaling a Cancun-area beach waiter to come over to take my drink order while I was standing on one foot during a Mexican stand-off; in the second photograph, you were laying flat on your back after having downed 31 Moon Pies at the family BBQ!!! I imported both to PS, selected a stock background (one that I illegally stole off of some dude's Flickr site), then spent about 25 minutes compositing the two images and cleaning up the edges, cloning out the Moon Pie stains all over your shirt and pants, etc.etc.
> 
> Ahhhh, the magic of Photoshop!




Wow, you didnt hold back on that at all.  Well done sir. I applaud you. 




This is a great idea, I might just borrow it.  You are doing very well, I am enjoying seeing what you post.


----------



## ronlane

Stevepwns said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hah-hahhh! My mad Photoshop compositing skillz fooled you, didn't they Ron! You thought this was a real photo...but it's actually TWO separate photographs, composited into ONE; in the first photo, I was signaling a Cancun-area beach waiter to come over to take my drink order while I was standing on one foot during a Mexican stand-off; in the second photograph, you were laying flat on your back after having downed 31 Moon Pies at the family BBQ!!! I imported both to PS, selected a stock background (one that I illegally stole off of some dude's Flickr site), then spent about 25 minutes compositing the two images and cleaning up the edges, cloning out the Moon Pie stains all over your shirt and pants, etc.etc.
> 
> Ahhhh, the magic of Photoshop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you didnt hold back on that at all.  Well done sir. I applaud you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great idea, I might just borrow it.  You are doing very well, I am enjoying seeing what you post.
Click to expand...


Thank you, go ahead and do it. Today I will be  third of the way into mine. It is a great lesson and is helping me make even my snapshots look better.


----------



## sashbar

ronlane said:


> I have to admit that I almost didn't make it tonight. As the days get shorter and other things get in the way, I almost didn't get something to shoot today. The one positive side is that I am getting better at OCF and long exposure stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centerpiece by Ron_Lane, on Flickr



I am worried   A bit of a creativity crisis. And it is less than 1/3 of the distance..


----------



## ronlane

sashbar said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I almost didn't make it tonight. As the days get shorter and other things get in the way, I almost didn't get something to shoot today. The one positive side is that I am getting better at OCF and long exposure stuff.
> 
> Centerpiece by Ron_Lane, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried  A bit of a creativity crisis. And it is less than 1/3 of the distance..
Click to expand...


I feel like it's more than a bit of creativity crisis sashbar. There have been a few days where I feel that I'm just forcing myself to take photos. This was one of those days where I felt forced and not creative at all. I need to get out and walk around the neighborhood and see what I can find, look at some other photos to draw some inspiration, something. (guess I know what I will be doing today.)


----------



## sashbar

ronlane said:


> There have been a few days where I feel that I'm just forcing myself to take photos. This was one of those days where I felt forced and not creative at all.



Now you feel like a real  pro


----------



## ronlane

sashbar said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been a few days where I feel that I'm just forcing myself to take photos. This was one of those days where I felt forced and not creative at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you feel like a real pro
Click to expand...


Wait, be careful. I'm not sure that I want my name (Pronoun) and that word spoken in the same sentence. That could start a flame on this thread.


----------



## ronlane

Sashbar,

See how using that word causes a stir. Two likes on my comment now has me wondering if they agree about the comment or that I shouldn't be pro (Although, I shouldn't be considered a pro).


----------



## cgipson1

ronlane said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been a few days where I feel that I'm just forcing myself to take photos. This was one of those days where I felt forced and not creative at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you feel like a real pro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, be careful. I'm not sure that I want my name (Pronoun) and that word spoken in the same sentence. That could start a flame on this thread.
Click to expand...


I know you are charging.... so no big deal! You Okie's charge in Sheep anyway, right? So how many sheep are your images worth now?  :greenpbl:


----------



## ronlane

cgipson1 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you feel like a real pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, be careful. I'm not sure that I want my name (Pronoun) and that word spoken in the same sentence. That could start a flame on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you are charging.... so no big deal! You Okie's charge in Sheep anyway, right? So how many sheep are your images worth now? :greenpbl:
Click to expand...


lol, I have charged. I can't charge in sheep Charlie. I don't have a place to graze them on (I live in town now, we even have that there interwebz). The rate that I charged were in line with the craig's list people around here.


----------



## ronlane

This is proving to be a huge roller coaster of ups and downs. Today is day 10 and I was able to take a little walk in a new area with a field. I had been wanting to get some photos of sun flowers as they were starting to die out for the year. I also decided that I wanted to get out my Vivitar 200mm FD mount use it, so I combined the two this evening and found a grasshopper to go along with it.


----------



## cgipson1

Sweet.... now just think what just a touch fill flash would have done there!!


----------



## ronlane

Thanks Charlie. It's the tonal contrast preset that I used making it dark, which helped this photo.


----------



## ronlane

Charlie,

Is this better for you?


----------



## ronlane

Day 11 - It's Friday night and time to get out the guitar and pick and sing. So what a better subject for my photo of the day. And then I got out my mandolin for so it didn't get jealous. Using the Vivitar 200mm.


----------



## ronlane

Day 12 was some fun. I can thank my son for the idea.


----------



## astroNikon

kewl bubbles


----------



## ronlane

astroNikon said:


> kewl bubbles



Thanks, it paid off waiting until later in the evening and having to get out the flash.


----------



## Derrel

I like the guitar shot in post #11 better than the one of the same guitar that you had on Facebook...the angle really makes it look better! I think I'm seeing improvement in your photos as of late Ron, like you're in an accelerated improvement phase.


----------



## ronlane

Derrel said:


> I like the guitar shot in post #11 better than the one of the same guitar that you had on Facebook...the angle really makes it look better! I think I'm seeing improvement in your photos as of late Ron, like you're in an accelerated improvement phase.



Thanks Derrel. I agree that this guitar photo is better than the one on facebook but I like how the processing showed the wood grain on that one. I think both are keepers. Thank you for the comment and noticing the improvement and for stating so, I really appreciate that.


----------



## GRafyx

Thank you ron! You made me want to start a 31 days challenge as well! I' m starting that today! 

I' M SO DETERMINED!


----------



## ronlane

GRafyx said:


> Thank you ron! You made me want to start a 31 days challenge as well! I' m starting that today!
> 
> I' M SO DETERMINED!



Go for it. I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## ronlane

Day 13 saw some really overcast grey skys and some sprinkling. But it did give me a little bit of weather to get outside and to try some things about self portraits that I saw in a video last night.

1.) My creative effort #1. Title: "Razor wheel"



2.) My creative effort #2. Title: "forgotten"



3.) Self portrait, using OCF, Window and a reflector.



Charlie, used the reflected umbrella instead of the shoot through. Better than when you started teaching me?


----------



## DarkShadow

Your getting better and better and not just with the challenge but with your photography skills.


----------



## ronlane

DarkShadow said:


> Your getting better and better and not just with the challenge but with your photography skills.



Thank you DarkShadow, it means a lot that people can see it.


----------



## ronlane

Day 14, was really tough for me. I was trying to get something with the rain. I like this but after looking at it, I'm not really feeling the subject, which is more about the rain and cleaning off the dirt and pebbles from the road.

Can I get some suggestions on this one? Should I use a larger f-stop for the reflection? Just get a subject or trash it?


----------



## ronlane

Bump for help on day 14, please.


----------



## astroNikon

put one of those paper sailboats in the flow of water ....


----------



## ronlane

astroNikon said:


> put one of those paper sailboats in the flow of water ....



great idea astroNikon. I'll have to pull that one out the next time we get some rain. Thank you.


----------



## ronlane

Day 15, found me looking at my apple keyboard that I use for my iPad.

Title: WTF - Where's That F.. lol


----------



## ronlane

Day 16, this one takes three pictures to tell the story.


----------



## ronlane

Day 17 was a perfect day for walking, which made for a nice photo walk. I'll share 3 today. Which do you prefer?

1) Hey, it's hay.



2) Barbed



3) Knocked the cover off that one.


----------



## minicoop1985

Barbed and Knocked the cover off appeal most to me.


----------



## sashbar

I like the "Barbed" shot, the colors.  Probably needs straightening?


----------



## ronlane

minicoop1985 said:


> Barbed and Knocked the cover off appeal most to me.



Thank you.



sashbar said:


> I like the "Barbed" shot, the colors.  Probably needs straightening?



Thank you and I have straightened it.


----------



## astroNikon

What lenses are you using for these photos?


----------



## ronlane

astroNikon said:


> What lenses are you using for these photos?



I used an EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM. I believe that it is one of the kit lenses for the 7D.


----------



## ronlane

Day 18.


----------



## ronlane

Day 19 - The fall foliage is starting to come around here.

1) 




2)


----------



## ronlane

Day 20 may not prove to be my best work, but it was one of the best days I've ever had with a camera in my hand. My almost 5 year old decided he needed his own camera because sister didn't want to share with him. So after a quick trip to Walmart, we went to a local small town nearby to take a photowalk.

1) This is half of the town.



2) The boy getting that different perspective.



3) Sissy getting a photo of the cross on the side of the Church.




4) Daddy thought the cross was pretty cool as well.


----------



## ronlane

Day 21: Monday's are killing me on this challenge. Either that or I am getting extremely picky about my images. I went out for to get a sunset but failed but I did get a long exposure night shot and decided that it needed to be b&w. I feel that everything is coming out b&w.

What do you guys think, does this one work?



Crop as suggested by pgriz.


----------



## pgriz

Of course it works - it's a picture!  

However, I'd consider cropping that one at the support of the middle cross.  Then the image becomes more intriguing.


----------



## ronlane

pgriz said:


> Of course it works - it's a picture!
> 
> However, I'd consider cropping that one at the support of the middle cross.  Then the image becomes more intriguing.



Thank you. I added the crop to the original. Better?


----------



## pgriz

ronlane said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it works - it's a picture!
> 
> However, I'd consider cropping that one at the support of the middle cross.  Then the image becomes more intriguing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I added the crop to the original. Better?
Click to expand...


I think so.  But I'm biased.


----------



## ronlane

pgriz said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it works - it's a picture!
> 
> However, I'd consider cropping that one at the support of the middle cross.  Then the image becomes more intriguing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I added the crop to the original. Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so.  But I'm biased.
Click to expand...


Thank you. I can see the difference looking at them both there. The first is more of something that would mean a lot to a member of that particular Church but the second will be meaningful to a lot more people.


----------



## sm4him

ronlane said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it works - it's a picture!
> 
> However, I'd consider cropping that one at the support of the middle cross.  Then the image becomes more intriguing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I added the crop to the original. Better?
Click to expand...


Ha! Great minds think alike, pgriz! As I was looking at the original photo, I was already mentally "cropping" it in my head and thinking it would be better if it were all about the crosses and the lines of the building behind them. Then I see that Ron's already DONE the exact crop I was envisioning, at your suggestion.
I definitely like the cropped version better, Ron!


----------



## ronlane

sm4him said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it works - it's a picture!
> 
> However, I'd consider cropping that one at the support of the middle cross.  Then the image becomes more intriguing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I added the crop to the original. Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha! Great minds think alike, pgriz! As I was looking at the original photo, I was already mentally "cropping" it in my head and thinking it would be better if it were all about the crosses and the lines of the building behind them. Then I see that Ron's already DONE the exact crop I was envisioning, at your suggestion.
> I definitely like the cropped version better, Ron!
Click to expand...


Thanks Sharon. There are just times when I need help with the cropping.


----------



## ronlane

Day 22, I got out and tried some different places and things.

1. Sunset



2. Cotton is about done.



3. Not sure how to classify this one and the next.



4. And the last one for the day.


----------



## ronlane

Day 23 is brought to you by the number 5.


----------



## CherylL

ronlane said:


> Day 20 may not prove to be my best work, but it was one of the best days I've ever had with a camera in my hand. My almost 5 year old decided he needed his own camera because sister didn't want to share with him. So after a quick trip to Walmart, we went to a local small town nearby to take a photowalk.
> 
> 1) This is half of the town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photowalk 10-20-12 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr
> 
> 2) The boy getting that different perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photowalk 10-20-8 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr
> 
> 3) Sissy getting a photo of the cross on the side of the Church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photowalk 10-20-6 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 4) Daddy thought the cross was pretty cool as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photowalk 10-20-7 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr



What camera did you buy your son?  My grand daughter turns 4 in December and was thinking about getting her one, but maybe I will wait another year when the attention span is better.  Good to see the kids taking an interest in your photography.

The half the town photo looks like one we lived in with a population 900.  Someone once told me the benefit of living in small town is at least you know who are the crazies.


----------



## ronlane

CherylL said:


> What camera did you buy your son?  My grand daughter turns 4 in December and was thinking about getting her one, but maybe I will wait another year when the attention span is better.  Good to see the kids taking an interest in your photography.
> 
> The half the town photo looks like one we lived in with a population 900.  Someone once told me the benefit of living in small town is at least you know who are the crazies.



I just went to walmart and got him a small p&s for under $30. It holds up to an 8gb sd card, so I knew I could keep that part and at almost 5, I didn't figure that it would last a long time, but that is okay as long as he is using it and enjoys it. Since we've got it, he's went out with me almost every day to shoot something.

This town is so small, it doesn't even have 90 people, well maybe if you count the animals too.


----------



## ronlane

Day 24 is a total fail and disappointment for me. I took a shot at several things, but tonight my creativity was just gone. This has to be the hardest day of this entire challenge.

I got out the blacklight and was looking for something that was glowing and looked different.


----------



## pgriz

Ron, permit me to offer a slightly different perspective.  Suppose you were living, say, 100 years ago, and were somehow brought forward in time to your town.  What would you see that would be different/amazing/magical?  What wonders would you want to tell your unbelieving friends and family if you could now go back?  You'll be seeing the world through 1913 eyes.  Now what?


----------



## ronlane

pgriz said:


> Ron, permit me to offer a slightly different perspective.  Suppose you were living, say, 100 years ago, and were somehow brought forward in time to your town.  What would you see that would be different/amazing/magical?  What wonders would you want to tell your unbelieving friends and family if you could now go back?  You'll be seeing the world through 1913 eyes.  Now what?



Thanks pgriz. I'll have to remember that. I think that tomorrow, I'll have to see about going for a walk in a different location. It's really easy to get in a rut and take the same route and look at the same things. That was part of my problem today and being tired and had family issues to deal with. All of this is no excuse for not completing the assignment.


----------



## ronlane

Day 25 - a week left, time to suck it up and get 'er dun, as Larry the Cable Guy would say. I feel better about today than I did the last few days.

1) Found another pair of old silos today.




2) It's the best.



3) Neon best


----------



## astroNikon

Them thar Silos don't look straight along with the wood post ... leaning towers of Silos.  Maybe straighten them a bit ?  :scratch:

well, may that would throw the fence lines off then  :scratch::scratch:


----------



## ronlane

astroNikon said:


> Them thar Silos don't look straight along with the wood post ... leaning towers of Silos.  Maybe straighten them a bit ?  :scratch:



I straightened the silos with the alignment in lr4. The post ain't straight.


----------



## astroNikon

ronlane said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Them thar Silos don't look straight along with the wood post ... leaning towers of Silos.  Maybe straighten them a bit ?  :scratch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I straightened the silos with the alignment in lr4. The post ain't straight.
Click to expand...

really?  My eyes are deceiving me


----------



## ronlane

Here is what I get when I put the right edge of the post on the right edge of the crop. Better?


----------



## astroNikon

errrr

 . . ... mmmmmmm

.....

yeah, I like the first one better  

:thumbup:


----------



## ronlane

astroNikon said:


> errrr
> 
> . . ... mmmmmmm
> 
> .....
> 
> yeah, I like the first one better
> 
> :thumbup:



No problem with that, lol. I straightened them all when I cropped them. I agree that it is playing tricks on the eyes.


----------



## nola.ron

Need to do this myself.  Nice shot.


----------



## ronlane

nola.ron said:


> Need to do this myself.  Nice shot.



Thanks Ron.


----------



## ronlane

Day 26 - The start of the last week of this challenge.

1) Sunrise at the Soccer field.



2) Pre-sunrise


----------



## astroNikon

nice colors


----------



## ronlane

astroNikon said:


> nice colors



Thank you.


----------



## ronlane

Day 27 - Enjoyed a nice little photo walk this evening with the family.

1) Furniture from the past



2) Days gone by:



3) Theater - today or years ago?



4) Iron works gate.


----------



## ronlane

bump, due to editing day 27. Just 4 days left, time to finish strong.


----------



## pgriz

You're going to have to go back to the Wa$hita theatre and shoot it from the road, directly in front, preferably with a wide-angle.  Make it symmetrical, and have the perspective lines soaring into the sky.  That style of architecture is reminiscent of the 1960's optimism, and jetstone "the future is gonna be great!" attitude.

(edit - had to put the "$" there as the in-line censor didn't like the word otherwise...)


----------



## ronlane

pgriz said:


> You're going to have to go back to the Wa$hita theatre and shoot it from the road, directly in front, preferably with a wide-angle. Make it symmetrical, and have the perspective lines soaring into the sky. That style of architecture is reminiscent of the 1960's optimism, and jetstone "the future is gonna be great!" attitude.
> 
> (edit - had to put the "$" there as the in-line sensor didn't like the word otherwise...)



I do need to go back and shoot this again. I'll have to get a wide angle lens first. I took a lot of photos of this building and the signage but just didn't get "the shot". It really did catch my eye. Luckily, my wife said that she wanted to go back and shop instead of just window shop, so I may be in luck really soon on a Saturday.


----------



## pgriz

Well, perhaps you don't need a wide-angle.  What if you took a bunch of shots and then collated them together?  Two approaches occur to me - one where you're trying to bend them together seamlessly, and another where each shot is from a slightly different angle/location, so that it is clear it is a collation.  Either one could be promising, although the second one is probably easier from a processing point of view.


----------



## milancasualphotos

ronlane I am new in this forum and photography as well. I want you people's help...please let me know that how the picture is taken from my low budget camera


*Milan - please post a new thread showing us your work so as not to distract from the OP's work here. Thanks and welcome to the forum!*​


----------



## ronlane

pgriz said:


> Well, perhaps you don't need a wide-angle. What if you took a bunch of shots and then collated them together? Two approaches occur to me - one where you're trying to bend them together seamlessly, and another where each shot is from a slightly different angle/location, so that it is clear it is a collation. Either one could be promising, although the second one is probably easier from a processing point of view.



But I want the wide angle. I will look tonight and see what I have to pull different angles together. I really like both ideas. Thank you for the suggestions and help.


----------



## astroNikon

Wide angles are nice.  Until you learn that what you really want is a really wide angle lens or a Tilt-Shift lens.
But I've learned that I have a lot to learn - so no Ultra Wide Angle lens for me just yet  

Love the 30 day photos.  It's hard for me to do 3 days straight much less 30.  So I loved the thread so far.  Keep it up.


----------



## ronlane

astroNikon said:


> Wide angles are nice. Until you learn that what you really want is a really wide angle lens or a Tilt-Shift lens.
> But I've learned that I have a lot to learn - so no Ultra Wide Angle lens for me just yet
> 
> Love the 30 day photos. It's hard for me to do 3 days straight much less 30. So I loved the thread so far. Keep it up.



I agree 100% with you. I have so much to learn and the lenses that I "need" change all the time. I know that I want to add an ultra-wide to my collection for certain things but I have to prioritize what I get and when.

I was the same way with the 3 days straight and if you look at this collection as a whole, I failed a number of days getting a shot that would really warrant a look. I even had a couple of days where I didn't think I was going to get anything at all.

This month has really taught me a lot and I can see myself repeating this at times in order to stretch myself.


----------



## HL45

Ron, enjoyed looking at this thread! I'm inspired to do something similar. I know some people go for the 365 challenge but it's hard to do when you work full time and have a family. even 31 days is a stretch! 
The Yukon Flour shot gave me flashbacks from my younger days! I grew up in Bethany, graduated from Putnam City West. Best wishes to you on finishing your challenge!

Mitch


----------



## ronlane

HL45 said:


> Ron, enjoyed looking at this thread! I'm inspired to do something similar. I know some people go for the 365 challenge but it's hard to do when you work full time and have a family. even 31 days is a stretch!
> The Yukon Flour shot gave me flashbacks from my younger days! I grew up in Bethany, graduated from Putnam City West. Best wishes to you on finishing your challenge!
> 
> Mitch



Thanks Mitch. Honestly there were days when just getting that day was tough for me. I'm in the same boat with work and family and weather, but I stuck to my guns and made myself get something (even if it was bad).

I'm from SW Oklahoma myself, but moved up to the Central part in 1996. I really enjoy it here.


----------



## ronlane

Day 28 - So I got the idea this afternoon for this set to tell a story but the weather and time kept me from getting all the shots, so I may have to try this one again tomorrow as well.

I call this series "Beginning to end".

1) Overview of the start.




2) It starts here.




3) Then to here.




4) Then ultimately to here.



It could have used some more pictures to tell the story and complete the series. What do you think?


----------



## CherylL

I'd like to see closeups of the texture on the tanks.  Looks like it may be interesting.  I've enjoyed following your 31 day journey.


----------



## ronlane

CherylL said:


> I'd like to see closeups of the texture on the tanks.  Looks like it may be interesting.  I've enjoyed following your 31 day journey.



Thanks CherylL. Yeah, I can see your point on the texture. It's no excuse but that is as close as I could get. I needed my 55-250mm. Like I said, I am really considering redoing this idea tomorrow and getting some more photos that tell it better. And that could include getting a close up of the tanks.


----------



## pgriz

One aspect to what you're doing, Ron, is that you are motivated to get it better.  Have you ever watch a painter, or an artist?  They get an idea, they sketch it out, sometimes hundreds of times until the idea starts to gel.  Then they start the "real thing".  And often go through a bunch of iterations until they get it right.  We photographers rarely work at developing an idea over several iterations - and maybe we should.  You could be onto something in considering re-taking, or re-examining the older shots.


----------



## ronlane

pgriz said:


> One aspect to what you're doing, Ron, is that you are motivated to get it better.  Have you ever watch a painter, or an artist?  They get an idea, they sketch it out, sometimes hundreds of times until the idea starts to gel.  Then they start the "real thing".  And often go through a bunch of iterations until they get it right.  We photographers rarely work at developing an idea over several iterations - and maybe we should.  You could be onto something in considering re-taking, or re-examining the older shots.



I've never really watched a painter or artist work. I think that is very interesting. If I get decent weather tomorrow, I will give this another shot.


----------



## ronlane

Day 29 - I decided to redo yesterdays series because I know that I can do better. It also helped to have better weather too. Not sure that it is a complete series to tell the story, but It is getting better, I think.

1) Getting it out of the ground.


2) Separate and treat


3) Storage


4) Consumption


----------



## pgriz

Ron, you have to watch those horizontals/verticals.  In #1 and #2 the vertical lines are leaning to the left.  A bit in #3 as well, but that one can be debated.  What were your thoughts behind the relatively dark processing?


----------



## ronlane

Pgriz, I went back in and straightened them all. My thoughts on the dark processing were this. I really like the b&w tonal contrast preset that I got from Matt K at killerlightroomtips.com. Once I converted it, I just felt that these photos needed a little bit of vignetting to them as well.


----------



## pgriz

They are darker than what I would go for, but that's a stylistic/artistic choice.  They do need a dark background to make them stand out.  When surrounded by white they lose some of their effect.


----------



## ronlane

Thanks pgriz. I can see your point. I will have to play with the processing tonight and see if I can make it pop better.


----------



## ronlane

Day 30 - Next to last day and a busy day. I couldn't come this far and not get a photo but the motivation wasn't there directly after work. But as we were getting things ready for the halloween festivities that we are attending tomorrow evening, I put this one together. My 4 year old contributed the painted pumpkin and I contributed the black light, hair and the back drop.


----------



## ronlane

Day 31 - Happy Halloween to everyone. I spent the evening at our Church's trunk or treat but I did take the camera to get some photos. This has to be the coolest mask/costume that came through and I was luck enough to get a couple of photos. I don't think that a model release is necessary.


----------



## Juga

And you ended with JarJar...

On a serious note congrats with sticking through it!


----------



## ronlane

Juga said:


> And you ended with JarJar...
> 
> On a serious note congrats with sticking through it!



Yes, I did end with JarJar. I couldn't remember the name but it was too cool. We saw a lot of interesting characters but the old T3i and is crappy low light capabilities prevented more pictures.

Thank you for the congrats.


----------



## ronlane

I will have to say that this experience has taught me a lot and got me out of my comfort zone about pictures. During this month, I took my first group photo walk, got a few really good/great photos to add to my portfolio, took some really crappy photos just to get a photo for the day and at times really stretched myself and my abilities.

I can see myself doing this again (not real soon).

I want to thank all of those who have commented and followed this post and ask one last favor of you. *Which of the images posted in this thread are your favorite?*


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ron, a big congrats for sticking through the whole month! I enjoyed watching this thread, I honestly don't think I could make it!  I'm going to go through it and pick out my fav when I'm on the computer 
Great job!


----------



## ronlane

Thanks PR. I have to admit there were only 3-4 days where I just didn't want to do it and really had to force myself. I do notice that I did get tired and my photos suffered. I can see them start okay, get better, then trail off.

You can do it, but you just have to set your mind to it and decide not to quit. That's what I did.


----------



## Derrel

ronlane said:


> Day 5 was a good day. I attended my first photowalk with about 12-15 other local photog's, as part of the worldwide photo walk 2013 by Scott Kelby. Met some great people and had fun. Here is one of from today, there are others that I am still looking at as possibly submission for the contest.
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning and decided that it really needed to be in b&w.
> 
> 
> View attachment 59244



I think this shot might be my favorite of the ones posted in this thread. Congrats Ron, on completing the 31 day challenge.


----------



## ronlane

Derrel said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 5 was a good day. I attended my first photowalk with about 12-15 other local photog's, as part of the worldwide photo walk 2013 by Scott Kelby. Met some great people and had fun. Here is one of from today, there are others that I am still looking at as possibly submission for the contest.
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning and decided that it really needed to be in b&w.
> 
> 
> View attachment 59244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this shot might be my favorite of the ones posted in this thread. Congrats Ron, on completing the 31 day challenge.
Click to expand...


Thanks Derrel. That was a good photo day for me. I need to get out with other photogs more often.


----------



## thereBound1

Now, Daz funny- great shot- both of you-


----------

